# Tivo Stream 4K randomly restarts while watching a show



## jzJimbo

Last year I purchased a Tivo Stream 4K after discovering that HBO/Tivo had removed the HBO GO app and were not going to offer HBO Max app, at least on my Tivo Premier DVR). The original Stream 4K device would not work; exchanged it for a replacement. Got it working and used it occasionally but have begun using it more.

Now it frequently crashes and reboots several times while watching a program. This happens on different apps - usually Fox Now and Peacock. My impression is that it happens most often when they break from the show and switch to a commercial, but that might not be accurate. (Yes, I am streaming these at their 'free' level without subscribing to eliminate commercials.) It happens even when I have no other devices/ activities going on my home network. It is connected via wireless (5G wifi) as well as wired (Ethernet to USB-C adapter) (but I don't know if it uses the wired connection).

Any advice on what to do to diagnose and try different things? If there is a Settings area that I can manipulate, I don't see it.

OS version 9

App version 1.0.594-16


----------



## prone

I've noticed mine (ever since the latest firmware update) crashes quite often now too.. exactly as you decribed it.


----------



## jzJimbo

It hasn't gotten any better. I will replace this if it doesn't improve. I've taken to using my LCD flatscreen TV's embedded NetFlix and Prime apps instead. I got this to watch HBO on demand - my Premier had HBO GO but they removed it and are not replacing it with Max. I may buy a competitor product.


----------



## prone

I ended up moving to a chromecast w/ gtv for now... I will keep the tivo4k in hope the next update fixes it.


----------



## slick1ru2

I had this problem too. Rebooted on its own a couple times tonight. And that included on Netflix. So what I did was disable the stream part, the TiVo stream part under apps. That seem to stabilize it. I have two TiVos and one seems to do this more than the other. So after disabling it, no reboot tonight. I also disabled in antivirus app, EST, that I've been using since I first got the device, maybe that was what made it stop? Who knows?

Btw, I also tried before deleting that app, closing all apps open in the background. That didn't stop it.



jzJimbo said:


> Last year I purchased a Tivo Stream 4K after discovering that HBO/Tivo had removed the HBO GO app and were not going to offer HBO Max app, at least on my Tivo Premier DVR). The original Stream 4K device would not work; exchanged it for a replacement. Got it working and used it occasionally but have begun using it more.
> 
> Now it frequently crashes and reboots several times while watching a program. This happens on different apps - usually Fox Now and Peacock. My impression is that it happens most often when they break from the show and switch to a commercial, but that might not be accurate. (Yes, I am streaming these at their 'free' level without subscribing to eliminate commercials.) It happens even when I have no other devices/ activities going on my home network. It is connected via wireless (5G wifi) as well as wired (Ethernet to USB-C adapter) (but I don't know if it uses the wired connection).
> 
> Any advice on what to do to diagnose and try different things? If there is a Settings area that I can manipulate, I don't see it.
> 
> OS version 9
> 
> App version 1.0.594-16


----------



## alenkipp65

Mine reboots randomly, sometimes 3 times in an hour, sometimes not for days. I know it's about to reboot because the remote stops responding and the image freezes but the sound still plays right before. Then it shows the boot screen and restarts. It has been doing this for a year.


----------



## prone

alenkipp65 said:


> Mine reboots randomly, sometimes 3 times in an hour, sometimes not for days. I know it's about to reboot because the remote stops responding and the image freezes but the sound still plays right before. Then it shows the boot screen and restarts. It has been doing this for a year.


I ended up ordering another tivo4k on Amazon, and returned the defective one. I have a feeling there were some defective batches last year... 

I now use the tivo4k in my office without issue. Worth a shot maybe?


----------



## NashGuy

alenkipp65 said:


> Mine reboots randomly, sometimes 3 times in an hour, sometimes not for days. I know it's about to reboot because the remote stops responding and the image freezes but the sound still plays right before. Then it shows the boot screen and restarts. It has been doing this for a year.


If you want a generally trouble-free, good quality, inexpensive Android TV streamer, buy the Onn UHD Android TV box from Walmart for just under $20. It runs a newer version of Android TV than the TiVo Stream 4K and has gotten very good reviews. I've had no problems with either of the two I purchased and I've not seen widespread reports of problems with it as seems to be the case with the TS4K. Main downsides of the Onn vs. the TS4K is that the Onn does not support Dolby Vision or Atmos, just regular HDR and Dolby surround sound.


----------



## swiftly

alenkipp65 said:


> Mine reboots randomly, sometimes 3 times in an hour, sometimes not for days. I know it's about to reboot because the remote stops responding and the image freezes but the sound still plays right before. Then it shows the boot screen and restarts. It has been doing this for a year.


My experience with several ts4k devices is that they require higher 5v amperage compared to other similar amlogic based dongles. The most common symptom when amperage is insufficient is rebooting when the device is in need of more power for a particular task.

In addition, the 5v 1a travel adapter supplied with the ts4k is an especially weak 1 amp adapter. Just switching to a different 1 amp adapter, or preferably a 1.5a or 2a adapter, will eliminate this problem.

Both the micro usb and and usb-c ports can be used to supply power, either one can be used alone, or both can be used together. A quick way to test if a particular ts4k device is in need of more power is just to connect the usb-c port to a power source (assuming that the micro usb port is already connected to a power source). Or, as mentioned above, just switching the supplied 5v 1a travel adapter to a 1.5a or 2a adapter.

Of course, the cause of the problem with your particular device could be something else, but it is worth improving the power source even if only to rule out insufficient power as being the actual cause of the rebooting.


----------



## Don59

I have two devices for over a year and have not had any problems until now. I travel a lot and use one at the hotels I stay. On this trip I was having troubles connecting my travel router to the hotel WiFi, so I connected my TiVo Stream to the hotel WiFi and after about 30 to 60 minutes it started rebooting continually. I tried unplugging it and leaving it set over night, but it started rebooting again after about 30 to 60 minutes. I decided to try connecting to my travel router WiFi and it has not rebooted in over 2 hours.

Do not understand why it would reboot when connected to the hotel WiFi directory, but works fine when connected to my travel router which is connected to the hotel WiFi.


----------



## dhalbrook

I had rebooting issues as well and tried the dual-USB suggestion. So far no more reboots!


----------



## Aziz57

jzJimbo said:


> Last year I purchased a Tivo Stream 4K after discovering that HBO/Tivo had removed the HBO GO app and were not going to offer HBO Max app, at least on my Tivo Premier DVR). The original Stream 4K device would not work; exchanged it for a replacement. Got it working and used it occasionally but have begun using it more.
> 
> Now it frequently crashes and reboots several times while watching a program. This happens on different apps - usually Fox Now and Peacock. My impression is that it happens most often when they break from the show and switch to a commercial, but that might not be accurate. (Yes, I am streaming these at their 'free' level without subscribing to eliminate commercials.) It happens even when I have no other devices/ activities going on my home network. It is connected via wireless (5G wifi) as well as wired (Ethernet to USB-C adapter) (but I don't know if it uses the wired connection).
> 
> Any advice on what to do to diagnose and try different things? If there is a Settings area that I can manipulate, I don't see it.
> 
> OS version 9
> 
> App version 1.0.594-16


You had to reset your tivo in setting.


----------

